# Looking for a good lawyer



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

My wife and I are proposing to move to Penang shortly where we eventually intend to buy a couple of properties. One to live in and one to establish a small business art gallery/wine bar/restaurant. 

To do all that, conveyancing, business registration, immigration, etc I require a good solicitor.

Is anyone able to offer recommendations. We are coming down for a few days after Xmas and would hope to set up some appointments.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry I can't help you with the name of a solicitor.

I'm curious about what kind of visa you propose to get.


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

synthia said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry I can't help you with the name of a solicitor.
> 
> I'm curious about what kind of visa you propose to get.


I guess that is why I need to speak with a lawyer. I would like to buy some property and open a small art gallery so I will be eventually establishing a company and looking for a work permit. 

There seems to be a dozen variations however I read on a website that:

_"People looking to buy property in Malaysia will be happy to know that there are no restrictions on foreign ownership of Malaysian property, in fact residency is automatically guaranteed for property owners depending on visa status. And last but not least, Capital Gains Tax in Malaysia has just been abolished."
_
That may well be MM2H however that is not what I am after.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't think MM2H will work if you want to start a business. Have you checked the Malaysian government immigration website? On my quick look, I didn't find anything that would allow you to open a business. I did see a couple of businesses run by foreigners, though, so it must be possible.


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

synthia said:


> I don't think MM2H will work if you want to start a business. Have you checked the Malaysian government immigration website? On my quick look, I didn't find anything that would allow you to open a business. I did see a couple of businesses run by foreigners, though, so it must be possible.



I understand that an expat can own a business that can support an international employee (themself) with what they call an employment pass if they have more than RM2 million paid up capital I think and have two national directors.

There are website around providing these services however I am more interested in finding a good lawyer to set it up for me.


----------

